
Where Next For Interactive Stories? - infodocket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2019-01-interactive-drama-stories-branching-narrative
======
adav
> 3\. Consider your platform. Licensing existing software to author and
> publish interactive video saves the time and money compared with building a
> bespoke platform from scratch, but you will have to work within its
> capabilities. Do your homework by analysing the costs and benefits before
> committing to your tech solution.

What platforms would an organisation like the BBC consider for their
interactive story content?

~~~
Isofarro
The Web, the iPlayer app.

